# Seiko Quartz Caliber 8A to 8J & 9F movement information.



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Having got an early 8J with the pre 'Dolce' branded dial, im struggling to pin down which decade it was made in, watch sleuth can only suggest 81, 91 or 2001

So does any one know when seiko introduced the 8J line of calibers? The full data base on watch sleuth for all 8j references does not give a date. To complicate this i believe the 8A might be from the below list just an earlier version of the 8j? Does any one know anything about these higher end seiko quartz. I believe they are thermocompensated but even that is disputed. The main interest is in their 10 second variance per year super accuracy. I would just like to tie the watch down to a decade. In my eye it looks and feels 1980's but that would make it a 1981 did seiko do the 8j in 81 or indeed one of its predecessors 8A? @kevkojak @scottswatches? anyone?

cf

8A20A	8A20	.	.	Quartz
8A21A	8A21	.	.	Quartz
8A23A	8A23	.	.	Quartz
8A24A	8A24	.	.	Quartz
8C22A	8C22	1985	.	Quartz
8C23A	8C23	1985	.	Quartz
8C25A	8C25	.	.	Quartz
8E38A	8E38	.	.	Quartz
8F32A	8F32	1998	.	Quartz
8F33A	8F33	1998	.	Quartz
8F35A	8F35	1998	.	Quartz
8F56A	8F56	.	.	Quartz
8F58A	8F58	.	.	Quartz
8J40A	8J40	.	.	Quartz
8J41A	8J41	.	.	Quartz
8J41B	8J41	.	.	Quartz
8J42A	8J42	.	.	Quartz
8J55A	8J55	.	.	Quartz
8J55B	8J55	.	.	Quartz
8J56A	8J56	.	.	Quartz
8J56B	8J56	.	.	Quartz
8J80A	8J80	.	.	Quartz
8J81A	8J81	.	.	Quartz
8J82A	8J82	.	.	Quartz
8J86A	8J86	.	.	Quartz

the above is pasted from the data base on watch sleuth cheers nige


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

not a clue. What is the full model number?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

ive not got it with me at the moment i think its sacm?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

sorry i meant the one on the caseback - something like 8j41-9f55


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

8j41 0aj7 off top of my head i'll have a look when i get home.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

They were 1980s mate, the 90s saw them replaced by the 5a and 5y series plus the 7n series which ran for 15 years or so - almost every 90s quartz I buy is a 7n42 or 7n43


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

kevkojak said:


> They were 1980s mate, the 90s saw them replaced by the 5a and 5y series plus the 7n series which ran for 15 years or so - almost every 90s quartz I buy is a 7n42 or 7n43


 cheers kev, knew i could rely on ya matey :thumbsup:


----------

